# Sony A58 - Not Impressed



## TommyB (Feb 28, 2013)

This to me is just a glorified version of the A57 and tbh I will not be running out to get it, as im sure soon an A59 will come out 






Is it just me or does anyone disagree as I'm not sold on this


----------



## goodguy (Feb 28, 2013)

It seams to me like Sony really put more emphasise in the a65, a77 and a99 rather then this camera.
The a58 looks like a good camera but so was the the a57 but nothing earth shaking differences between the two cameras.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 28, 2013)

I liked the offering for the price point it is set to be at. Was thinking about checking one out for a back up. It has to be better then the a200 I have as a back up now. I want to see one first hand and see what this new processor can do.


----------



## cosmonaut (Mar 2, 2013)

I think it's ok for the market it targets.


----------



## jason324 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not that impressed either!! They lowered the resolution of the rear screen to make it cheaper as Sony is not coming out with an A38. So the A58 takes the place of both camera lines. Hence the cost cutting measures. 

Jay


----------



## ConradM (Mar 7, 2013)

If the OLED EVF is as great as everyone says than it should be leaps and bounds above the A57.


----------

